# FreeBSD desktops



## phyro (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey all, I'm not sure where the best place to ask for a hand, so I thought misc would be ok.

Anyway, I work for a company that generally only uses the "normal" office applications, i.e. Opera for web and mail and Open Ooffice and what not. My problem is this: we require a method of security that includes some sort of personal identification as well as verification of the user. 

I thought of some sort of usb encryption system i.e. log in, insert usb key and gain access to encrypted databases.

My question is: could anyone recommend a link, book or source of information that would help me find a workable solution that would allow us to move to a BSD-based workstation with an effective key based system?

Thank You


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2011)

There are a few ports that deal with smartcards, I have no experience with them though.

security/opensc
devel/ocfpcsc
security/sectok


----------

